# Canadians Posted to Thule?



## chrisf (25 Sep 2010)

Alright, this sounds like a odd question, but does anyone know either of the two Canadians currently posted to Thule AFB?

I owe one of them a can of coffee and a flag. I'd send it addressed to "c/o Any Canadian in Thule" but given the fact that the air police up there walk around armed to the teeth (No doubt in fear of dog sled mounted insurgency) I suspect that may cause security concerns.

If anyone knows either of them, PM me, I'll explain the whole story.


----------



## chrisf (6 Oct 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## TimBit (6 Oct 2010)

Ok I do not KNOW them, but I have their name here. PM if interested.


----------



## Rheostatic (9 Feb 2011)

Hint: You can search Outlook's global address list by location.


----------



## navymich (9 Feb 2011)

Just saw this thread today.  Yes, I do know one of them up there, he used to work with me.  Sig Op, if this is still valid, please PM me with details.


----------



## chrisf (28 Feb 2011)

Nope, but thanks, taken care of long ago.


----------

